# Letzten Datensatz anzeigen



## eddieromm (7. Juni 2006)

*SQL SERVER 2000 / Letzten Datensatz anzeigen*

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich in einer Abfrage mir nur den letzten Datensatz anzeigen lassen.

Wegen der Struktur der Tabelle, ist es nicht möglich einen bestimmten Datensatz auszugrenzen.
Deshalb mache ich eine Abfrage mit einer bestimmten Sortierung und was ich am Ende brauche ist nur der letzte Datensatz.

mfg


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juni 2006)

Falls du mit einem künstlichen Primärschlüssel arbeitest, könntest du Folgendes benutzen:
	
	
	



```
SELECT
        …
  FROM
        …
  ORDER BY
        `id` DESC
  LIMIT
        1
```


----------



## eddieromm (7. Juni 2006)

Das geht wohl nur bei MySql

mfg


----------



## z-coupe (7. Juni 2006)

Unter Oracle gehts mit Rownum = 1 
Es wird vermutlich auch für de SQL- Sever eine vergleichbare Funktion geben


----------



## eddieromm (7. Juni 2006)

Hab ich auch schon gesucht, finde aber irgendwie nix.

mfg


----------



## z-coupe (7. Juni 2006)

Ich meine dass müsste so gehen. Probiers mal

select top 3 emp_id,lname,fname
    from employee
   order by lname desc

Habe ich hierhttp://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=850&lngWId=5
gefunden


----------



## eddieromm (7. Juni 2006)

Klasse, vielen Dank.

Schade nur, dass so was nicht auch für die letzten Zeilen gibt.

z.B.: select bottom 1 *  from Tabelle

aber das kann man ja mit ORDER BY DESC lösen

mfg


----------



## z-coupe (7. Juni 2006)

Musst du nur gucken ob du das gewünschte Ergebnis bekommst. Es gibt Datenbanken die erst die Anzahl der Zeilen eingrenzen und dann ein Order By machen


----------

